# Bird in the Hand hotel, Elderslie, Scotland



## Melorac (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok so this is the first time I have completed a thread so if could all go horribly wrong.

The house of the last Laird of Johnstone was converted into a hotel. However, it was burned down in late 2005 and has been left to fall to bits ever since. 





[/IMG]

The site was boarded up at one point however looks like someone previous must have forgot their keys.











Entered into the reception area, went no further as it was pretty burnt out, that and it smells like a toilet in there.






Back of the building, not so fire damaged, thought not sure where those stairs were intended to go!!






Feature room with view of the sky costs extra of course




[/IMG]

Just don't build em like they used too











OK I am now hitting the submit button, wish me luck, I'm going in


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi its a pitty went places go to pot , i went to a mansion in wales that was just a shell in the middle of a woods once even though there was no way of going inside it was a fantastic explore , looks as if this place is in the same state but interesting none the less, nice pics .


----------



## highcannons (Mar 18, 2012)

There's some nice shots there mate, thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 18, 2012)

It makes me want to cry when i see these beautiful buildings being left to ruin!! Looks like a great place to mooch,i take it you couldnt get inside? great pics, love the hdr shot


----------



## Flexible (Mar 18, 2012)

> OK I am now hitting the submit button, wish me luck, I'm going in



 I like that! Looks like you made it then! Nice HDR shot btw.


----------



## alex76 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well done on your first report nicely done and shots mate


----------



## Fraz13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice, I have pics of it burning, Saw the smoke and decided to check it out, I was gutted (just like the building) when I realised it was the Bird in Hand


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like that had been a nice building,great pics.


----------

